# What eye liner color compliments dark brown eyes?



## emily25 (Mar 21, 2012)

What eye liner color compliments dark brown eyes?


----------



## Playedinloops (Mar 21, 2012)

I like dark burgandy purples and brown with a little bit of gold shimmer.


----------



## Isabelsjewely (Mar 21, 2012)

I have dark brown eyes and I find that purple really makes my eyes pop!


----------



## Hezzie (Mar 21, 2012)

I have dark brown eyes and i use all different colors. For every day, I use black or brown.


----------



## 13Bluestar97 (Mar 21, 2012)

I have dark brown/almost black eyes and I find that any color goes great!


----------



## Doya G (Mar 22, 2012)

i find purple makes my eyes brown show more.

also if you try a simple natural color on your lid, with black eyeliner, then color your waterline with green,blue, or purple.


----------



## DonnaJ (Mar 22, 2012)

I go with anything too. The only thing I'd recommend is don't be matchy with the browns. I have almost black eyes, so I don't do deep dark browns except a bit to shade/define and go for coppers, taupes, and lighter browns. I think if you have light brown eyes you could do the opposite and use those deeper shades of brown instead of the lighter ones. I think the same is true of other eye colors too, like don't you think a dark emerald or forest green would look fantastic on someone with pale green eyes?


----------



## Hezzie (Mar 22, 2012)

I agree! I even use teal and it looks awesome.
 



> Originally Posted by *13Bluestar97* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I have dark brown/almost black eyes and I find that any color goes great!


----------



## reesesilverstar (Mar 22, 2012)

I think purples too. I would have thought blue, but purple makes them not look almost black (mine) and gives them a rich reddish-brown hue.


----------



## calexxia (Mar 22, 2012)

Since brown is sort of a neutral shade to start with....I kinda envy those folks who have brown eyes, because they can make ANY shade look great, IMHO.

Boring green eyes like mine pretty much demand purple, sadly.


----------



## kissamakeup (Mar 23, 2012)

What some people miss, is that just doing black liner around brown eyes (like a "blackest black") can really bring out how brown the eyes are. My eyes aren't like "black brown", they're a pretty solid brown, so a trick i use is to put a DEEP subtle navy blue color in my water line, then do the rest of my makeup as usual and black eyeliner as usual. The blue is so deep unless you're looking closely no one will know you have on blue, but it will make your brown eyes pop! I do it all the time


----------



## sandooch (Mar 23, 2012)

I haven't wore purple liner/shadow in I don't know how long.  Looks like I'll have to try this again to see if I notice how it compliments my dark brown eyes.


----------



## Doya G (Mar 26, 2012)

this is what i was trying to say.. love the eye colors

:


----------



## PrettyPinkNails (Mar 26, 2012)

I always use deep purples on my friends with dark brown eyes. I don't think you need to go dark to make brown eyes pop though, usually less is more.


----------



## ivette (Mar 26, 2012)

i'd say a moss green, black, deep purple and blues


----------



## TeresaDouglas (Mar 26, 2012)

The nice thing about having brown eyes is that you can pull off nearly every color of eyeliner. Mine are a honey brown (not super-light, but light enough that my pupils can be seen clearly against my irises), and I like to wear dark brown liner. I also like deep purple, navy, and deep green.


----------



## BeautyMist (Apr 2, 2012)

My favourite is black eye liner. Sometimes I use dark brown and khaki. I also like purple.


----------



## HelloLeilani (Apr 2, 2012)

The darkest black I can find and purple are my two faves.


----------

